# Get NUCs in Top Bar



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe this thread will help answer your questions -- Top Bar Nucs.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Also see

http://vimeo.com/5614348


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I watched that video yesterday. I prefer to get a nuc for my TBH and realize I am going to have to do this in order to place the frames in the hive. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Build a Tanzanian style TBH that will fit standard deep frames. Easier to build and install standard nuc. Then, cycle the nuc frames out as you add your top bars.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Speaking from experience, I would say Phil's video of transferring a Lang nuc to a TBH makes the job look easier and quicker than it probably will be for most novices. The frames he was dealing with appear to have wax foundation, which is really easy to cut, and he has had a fair amount of experience doing the job and knew what to expect.

Not to say it can't be done, because I've done it. Just expect that the job will take more work and time than what you might think if all you have to go on is that video. The thick plastic foundation and one piece plastic frames/foundation I encountered in my nucs made the job more difficult. I used a tree loppers to cut the frames apart, then used long-bladed tin snips (aviation shears) to cut the plastic foundation to size. Maybe a sharp "box cutter" knife would work for some, but the snips worked much better for me.

If the frames are not full of brood and/or stores, the edges of the comb will be mostly empty. In this case, Phil's "chop and crop" method of clipping off the lower corners of the foundation will work fine. Don't try to tie the triangular trimmings onto a bar -- they are far too ungainly and unbalanced to hang properly. It may seem logical to hang the trimmings on a top bar upside down, but that's not a logical move for the bees. Comb must go back into the hive in the same orientation as it came out, so discard the trimmings or allow the bees to clean them up if there is honey/nectar in the comb.

If the frames ARE chock full with brood extending to the edges of the foundation, the "chop and crop" method is not so satisfactory. It worked better for me to cut each section of comb into two roughly equal halves, clip the lower corners off each half as needed, and tie each half onto its own top bar. Still some loss of brood and stores, but the waste is much reduced. The pieces are also symmetrical and much easier to hang from the bars.

Some tips: This is not a job for one person -- you really need a helper to do this right. Bring a bucket with water to wash the sticky off your hands and tools. Work on a pleasant, warm (not hot!) day when you have plenty of time, are well rested, and won't feel rushed.

Oh, and don't let rude naysayers put you off. I do concede this is not an easy "plug and play" task, but it is not the horrible experience some would have you think it is. If you have the patience, ingenuity, and willingness to do the work, you can do the job and your bees will thrive.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Speaking from experience, I would say Phil's video of transferring a Lang nuc to a TBH makes the job look easier and quicker than it probably will be for most novices. The frames he was dealing with appear to have wax foundation, which is really easy to cut, and he has had a fair amount of experience doing the job and knew what to expect.

Agreed. He makes it look easy because:
1) there are no wires or plastic foundation in his.
2) he is very experienced at it.

I would buy a package and avoid the frustration.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Translation between hive types is a pain. I've done the cut-out approach, where - unlike Phil - I just cut out the comb and left the frame intact. Then I just attached the comb with wire to my top bars. It was a heavy task to start with, but I had handled bees before. People who are totally new may find it really challenging.

I tried a new approach this year, which I will post about soon. I think it works pretty well.

Adam


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I've had some TBH people request bees. All I had were Langs and Lang-style nucs. I shook bees into a TBH and combined my Lang frames with another Lang. It worked, but it was basically like buying a package.

I think there is a market for TBH nuc makers, but I do not find any consistency between TBHs that would allow anyone to simply buy the frames and install them into the new box.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I suppose if one were to make a top bar hive that tend to be small in both dimensions, and use top bars the overhang a lot you might be able to just put them in almost any top bar and cut the bars to length. I may try that to sell top bar nucs...


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I sell a lot of top bar nucs each year. Either from my own splits of swarms I catch. Since many beekeepers use Phil Chandler's (Biobees.com) hive design and bar lengths it works very well as it's somewhat standardized. These are the same size bars we use on the hives we sell. Customers pick up their nuc, transfer the bars and either keep the nuc box or return it for a refund.

Best,
Matt


----------



## Markerbee (Mar 8, 2012)

While what Phil did is possible and if you have to have those bees transferred then you have to do it, but, and this is a big but(ha,ha)this is not a task for newbies. Yes me and a friend where able to use tree lopers and snips to get it to work but the havoc and mess.....not looking forward to doing that again.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Paul.
Have you built your hive(s) yet?
What length of bars do you plan on using?
How deep will it be?
Do you have your other gear yet?


----------



## PaulC (Nov 20, 2011)

Steve,
I have built my hive. Built out of rough cedar. The bars are 17". Used the plans found on"The Barefoot Beekeeper" ( plans are free). Also making a second hive but using the plans from Backyardhive.com ( not free). These bars will also be 17". I should have everything ready. Just waiting on my bee package. Getting bees from Butterfield Bees out of Whitesboro, that is just down the road from you. Due to warm weather, hoping to get bees earlier than mid-April. 
Did you already have bees over the winter or were you getting bees??


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, I've got a couple of hives. Both came through the winter well. They're building fast.
I also have two new packages coming, due to ship out April 4th.
Just trying to find a way to help, if you hadn't built your hives or found bees yet.
It sounds like you're in good shape though.


----------



## PaulC (Nov 20, 2011)

Were are you getting your bees from? and what kind?


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

This is my second order from R. Weaver. His All-Americans.
What type of bees does Rev. Spangler have?


----------



## PaulC (Nov 20, 2011)

I believe most of his bees Carniolan. Do you know him and his operation??


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

OH, MY GOSH!
I just checked out his website! Are you paying $200 for a package of bees?!!!
That's what he has them listed on his website for.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

No. i've never heard of him until tonight.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

PaulC wrote "...making a second hive but using the plans from Backyardhive.com..."

Read their website -- the BYH folks are primarily bee guardians. Their main goal is to protect the honey bee. Their plans reflect that priority. 

If you have the typical goals of honey production and swarm management, you may want to make the hive longer than the BYH plans call for -- shoot for more like 4 feet long. That will give you a better chance of managing the hive so there is adequate room in the hive for colony growth and honey storage. The short BYH hives make this difficult.

This issue has come up more than a few times on the BeeSource TBH forum. Do a search for other discussions on this topic. --DeeAnna


----------



## PaulC (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry to say that is the price. But for a first hive it has several advantages for me. 1). I can pickup bees and have them in my TB in one hour. No two days in route via postal service 2). Wanted bees from my area. Especially after this past summer. 3). If I do have a problem with the bees, the seller is close. 4) Since he uses TB, hoping to get mine in a nuc. 
Now next year may be a different story. I looked very closely at the Weavers, and almost purchased their bees. 
Anyway have a good season. Paul


----------

